# video: get extreme speed extremely simple!



## torsten

Hi,

made this two parter last days.
It`s about how everybody can make his own high speed bands - the easy way!
I show you 5 different band sets for different ammo sizes from 7,5 mm steel up to 12 mm steel. All these bands shoot easily over 100 m/s ( 340 fps)!
The temperature while shooting was around 20°C.
The draw weight is always very low - the fun is amazing









part 1:






part 2:






Have fun!!
Torsten


----------



## John-Boy

Good work, Looking forward to trying these out!! One question tho, PM sent..!!


----------



## Frodo

Good video! I'm using latex for the pouch-attachment, too. Works better for me though pp-string+constrictor knot is faster.
Looks like you should buy some more TB black







Anyway, you've got a pm.

Have a good one


----------



## JoergS

Good video, but why is there no audio? I think people would enjoy hearing you explain the steps with your own spoken words. Your such a famous shooter by now, which creates curiosity. Don't be shy, people don't care about a bit of an accent.


----------



## MidniteMarauder

Could tell you are European anyway, you own an ironing board.







Thanks for the video, very interesting.


----------



## GreyOwl

Impressive demonstration. Thank you so much.

I've tried with Green TB and now with blue ones. I'm convinced about the easy draw and high speed with 8mm steel balls.

I wiil try butterfly shooting once more (I haven't got the same accuracy with this shooting style)

Great videos Torsten.

GreyOwl

Question: where do you buy the thin leather?


----------



## torsten

JoergS said:


> Good video, but why is there no audio? I think people would enjoy hearing you explain the steps with your own spoken words. Your such a famous shooter by now, which creates curiosity. Don't be shy, people don't care about a bit of an accent.


I`m proud of my accent, he is strong and unique








But nobody would understand me because of this!


----------



## smitty

Thanks for a great video Torsten ! Looks like you have made many sets of bands. Regards: Smitty


----------



## torsten

Thanks guys!!



GreyOwl said:


> Impressive demonstration. Thank you so much.
> 
> I've tried with Green TB and now with blue ones. I'm convinced about the easy draw and high speed with 8mm steel balls.
> 
> I wiil try butterfly shooting once more (I haven't got the same accuracy with this shooting style)
> 
> Great videos Torsten.
> 
> GreyOwl
> 
> Question: where do you buy the thin leather?


I got this leather from a German shooter, as a gift. He got this stuff from a guy who creates motorcycle wear/clothes.

Regards
Torsten


----------



## mxred91

Thanks for the videos Torsten. I will try the latex attachment. Maybe Albatross again!


----------



## e~shot




----------



## ERdept

Torsten, can you make a vid on how you make your slinghots?

I like your design.


----------



## Rayshot

Thanks for the video. As always I enjoy watching how others do what they do. It seems there is no end to the variety. Even a subtle difference of one persons method compared to another, is one more thing in our bag of tricks.

I really appreciate how clear and easy it is to see in your video what we get from each set and the accompanying size and band layers for each set.


----------



## torsten

Frodo said:


> Good video! I'm using latex for the pouch-attachment, too. Works better for me though pp-string+constrictor knot is faster.
> Looks like you should buy some more TB black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, you've got a pm.
> 
> Have a good one


Frodo, received no pm!?


----------



## torsten

ERdept said:


> Torsten, can you make a vid on how you make your slinghots?
> 
> I like your design.


This was my first "How to" video - and, puh, it was a lot of work for me to get it finished (I`m a newbie in cutting videos). Making a slingshot band is a very simple thing, but to make a video about this topic took me a lot of hours...
Making a slingshot, both-naturals and boardcuts- needs MUCH more time than making bands! A video about this topic would take a very LONG time!. I`m not sure if I will have the time for this in the next few months!
But Jörg and Baumstamm made good videos about how to make a natural. And there are a few good videos on youtube about making a boardcut.

If you are interested in my designs (boardcuts?), feel free to pm. I can send you the specs or a few pictures!

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## ERdept

torsten said:


> Torsten, can you make a vid on how you make your slinghots?
> 
> I like your design.


This was my first "How to" video - and, puh, it was a lot of work for me to get it finished (I`m a newbie in cutting videos). Making a slingshot band is a very simple thing, but to make a video about this topic took me a lot of hours...
Making a slingshot, both-naturals and boardcuts- needs MUCH more time than making bands! A video about this topic would take a very LONG time!. I`m not sure if I will have the time for this in the next few months!
But Jörg and Baumstamm made good videos about how to make a natural. And there are a few good videos on youtube about making a boardcut.

If you are interested in my designs (boardcuts?), feel free to pm. I can send you the specs or a few pictures!

Best regards
Torsten
[/quote]

OK, PM sent. I like your oil can slingshot.

cliff


----------



## Martin

Thanks for posting another great video, I'm going to give Albatross another try using some of your band-set measurements.
Martin


----------



## timdix

Torsten,thanks so very much for finally revealing in a comprehensive way your secrets of band cutting and pouch design!! I've learnt so much in a short time about band design from you,Joerg,Tex et al,with the aid of a chrony....no one should be without one.
It is in fact suprisingly easy to reach to into the mid 300 fps with tapered bands,micro pouches and 8mm ball ammo providing the rubber is stretched to NEAR MAXIMUM. I however cannot acheive the holy grail of a long band life,about 20-50 shots so far due to tearing near the pouch,??bruising from the fork tips.
Do you have any advice Torsten to improve this?


----------



## coyotebarren

Greetings
Saw the video and came up with a question regarding my slingshot. First let me say what exactly Im shooting. My slingshot is composed of joining a pistol grip from a 1200 dollar air gun with extendable forks that add another 12 inches of draw length. The slingshot has a wrist brace about 12 inches behind the grip. There is a couple of pictures of it in one of the discussion topics. After seeing the video of Jorge shooting darts with one of his creations I decided to give that a try.
What I ended up with is a weopon that shoots a dart 4 inches long that weighs 300 grains. I am using theraband gold bands, 8 total that are 8 inches long that stretch to 35 inches at full draw. This gives me a draw weight of 46 pounds and an arrow speed of 218 fps. I use a hydraulic release with a laser mounted on it that acts as my sighting system. According to my research a 60 pound recurve bow that has a 29inch draw length with a 300 grain arrow will shoot that arrow at 230 feet per second. What I am trying to do is reach 230 feet per second at 50 pounds draw weight. If I add another band to each fork ill probably have 52 pounds draw weight with an arrow speed of 223 fps
. What I think is possible is to hit this 230 fps plateau while drawing less than 50 pounds using different colored bands. So what im looking for is any advice on what to try with regards to band color and length. What ive found out is that Im better off to shorten my 4 bands per side setup { with a taper of 3/4 inches at the bottom and 1/2 inch at the top} to increase the speed than to add another band. However in the interests of band life Im trying to keep the stretch of the bands to around 450% . Im not too worried about band life span as long as I can get about 25 shots out of them give or take. In alaska the moose hunting regulations stipulate a minimum draw weight of 50 lbs combined with a 300 grain arrow with a draw length of 28 inches. Im trying to duplicate these results with my slingshot as i hunt moose every year in canada and have had moose as close as seven steps. Ive devised a shooting machine composed of a 2x3 mounted on top of a device that allows me to mount my rifle and aim it precisely and fire it without touching any part of the gun. {check cabelas for a photo} I have gotten very good results that show that everything being consistent a slingshot will shoot a dart in a sub 1/4 inch group at 11 yards. So the effective range should be about 40 yards. So lke I said any comments about which direction to go would be welcome. thanks in advance


----------



## torsten

timdix said:


> Torsten,thanks so very much for finally revealing in a comprehensive way your secrets of band cutting and pouch design!! I've learnt so much in a short time about band design from you,Joerg,Tex et al,with the aid of a chrony....no one should be without one.
> It is in fact suprisingly easy to reach to into the mid 300 fps with tapered bands,micro pouches and 8mm ball ammo providing the rubber is stretched to NEAR MAXIMUM. I however cannot acheive the holy grail of a long band life,about 20-50 shots so far due to tearing near the pouch,??bruising from the fork tips.
> Do you have any advice Torsten to improve this?


Important for increasing band life is to use light pouches. And I make the knot/pouch attachment not to strong and I do not so much pre stretch the band before attaching.
Plus I use a sharp! roll cutter.
Around 150 shots are possible, a bit less when it is warm (means higher speed) and sometimes a bit more when it is cold (means less speed).

Regards
Torsten


----------



## timdix

Thanks Torsten,you are the man!
I'm ordering some 1mm kangaroo hide,should work a treat.
Cheers


----------



## Botus

Excellent video greatly recieved! Have just completed my first natural frame and equipped it with a three layered blue, following the guide lines in your film! The results have been fab! Easy draw, helping me to aim steadily and loads of fun! Nice one!


----------



## seasha

very very good~~


torsten said:


> Hi,
> 
> made this two parter last days.
> It`s about how everybody can make his own high speed bands - the easy way!
> I show you 5 different band sets for different ammo sizes from 7,5 mm steel up to 12 mm steel. All these bands shoot easily over 100 m/s ( 340 fps)!
> The temperature while shooting was around 20°C.
> The draw weight is always very low - the fun is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part 1:
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=mwgVNwxzX0Q
> 
> part 2:
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=HnkCvYwphP8
> 
> Have fun!!
> Torsten


----------



## seasha

Very good originality, I solved the problem


----------



## locko75

Thanks Torsten. Watching such clear and informative videos gives us newbies a lot more confidence to go and try things ourselves.


----------



## bentfork

so you have no pouch tying jig to hold the band and pouch when you tie it like most americans, and you use ruber instead of string. but you only get 150 shots from a band set. i dont know how you got to be an expert shooter. seems like you would spend all your time tying bandsets together.


----------



## Sleepy

This is impressive speed. Very usefull information. The way you made the video was very clearcut. I mean to say I understood everything even without voice. Your video was equal to you band speed, Excellent. Hearing your voice would not interfere or diminish the content. It would help us connect to your personality. I can still remember the german accents of the toolmakers I worked under in my apprenticship. We control the volume at our end anyway. Keep the subtitles just as you have them.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Torsten, Excellent job, laid out very well. The videos were very informative, especially for me.

In addition to posted praises, I want you to know that this truly helped me out.

Thank you

LGD


----------



## Ads

Thanks dude V v helpfull. Im gonna do this when I make My slingshot


----------

